# Is it worth it?



## bafekourg (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm looking at a 1986 Trek 560 tonight. The guy wants 350 bucks for it. According to the seller, it has all original components. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You might want to post this thread in a different forum. Maybe the "General" forum, the "Bikes" forum, or the "Trek" forum. Somehow, I don't think the "Mid-Atlantic" forum is going to have many people with specific knowledge of older Treks visiting it.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bafekourg said:


> I'm looking at a 1986 Trek 560 tonight. The guy wants 350 bucks for it. According to the seller, it has all original components. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Why?????????????????

If you are into vintage bikes - ok

else get something more modern, no?


----------

